# Leather Bandolier Holster?



## Handgunner (Oct 3, 2008)

I saw Larry Weishun carrying his Encore the other day in something like this and in the past have seen him carrying a large frame scoped revolver in one.

Anyone have a clue where to get them?  I've searched the bowels of the net and can't find one!







This one is a bit fancy.. All I'd need is sort of a belt that goes across my left shoulder so that the gun could hang below my right arm...  I wouldn't need the belt to go around my chest...


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 3, 2008)

Here is something closer to what I'm needing.... without the holster.


----------



## Eddy M. (Oct 3, 2008)

fox ridge carried them in the past --- no idea if the do now since the S&W take over I would like to get one myself


----------



## Ths dog hunts!! (Oct 3, 2008)

there's a lady at peachtree pedelers, She use to make things like that at a reasonable price. My custom crossdraw western style holster, fully nlined & embossed leather, was $65!! Peachtree pedelers is next to I-75, in McDonough GA.


----------



## dertiedawg (Oct 3, 2008)

Handgunner,  I believe Pistol Packaging has what you are looking for.  Both the holster and the ammo belt.  http://www.pistolpackaging.com
Vin


----------



## shdw633 (Oct 3, 2008)

I've been looking for one of those for over 2 years now and can't find anything like the one I have seen Larry wearing.  I have a bandolier that comes pretty close but does not put that handgun right square in my chest where I can have it close and yet out of the way.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Oct 4, 2008)

I dunno who Larry is BUT I saw a show last night and the guy had on one of these. Hunting with an Encore in 30'06.

http://www.oldtradingpost.com/weste...olero-Rig-Leather-Shoulder-Holster-p-683.html

I think I would prefer something like this instead BUT I like the other rig as well AND it appears to be a bit more versitile.

http://www.oldtradingpost.com/western_store/catalog/Cross-Draw-Shoulder-Holster-p-2809.html

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&indexId=cat601050&hasJS=true

I'd really love to be able to try each of them before buying one or the other.


----------



## Hawghead (Oct 4, 2008)

check out galco leather also..they make a nice handgun bandolier holster


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 4, 2008)

So far this one has piqued my interest!


----------



## WildWillie (Oct 4, 2008)

try shamrock holsters they have the exact one pictured.
Billy


----------



## Davexx1 (Oct 15, 2008)

I have one of the Pistolpackaging.com custom over shoulder belt holsters for my 14" Contender.  I ordered it in 2002 and have used it every year since.  It is exactly like the one in the photo Handgunner posted, configured to cover the red dot sight, but less the cartridge carrier.

During warm weather, I take the holster off the over shoulder belt and wear it on a wide heavy duty waist belt.

http://www.pistolpackaging.com/

Dave1


----------



## rdykes (Oct 15, 2008)

Check out Quiethide.com I just got my new one from Dave, and it is awesome. They are custom built and come in leather or camo colors. See my pics under the Holsters???? thread.


----------



## Tomcatt57 (Oct 28, 2008)

Galco makes a nice one...
http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPT3.asp?ProductID=3214&CatalogID=2
Tomcatt


----------



## Eddy M. (Nov 8, 2008)

Did You Get One?????


----------



## Handgunner (Nov 8, 2008)

Not yet I haven't.   More than likely, I'm going to have to have one custom made...

I'm big up top.....


----------



## Eddy M. (Nov 8, 2008)

Handgunner said:


> Not yet I haven't.   More than likely, I'm going to have to have one custom made...
> 
> I'm big up top.....


----------



## Eddy M. (Nov 8, 2008)

Well the TC site still has the Fox Ridge link closed- stating working on a new web site -- my last Fox Ridge  catalog has Larry Welshuhn pictured wearing a Fox Ridge style II holster ( style I scope is not covered --Style II scope is covered -- Style III for unscoped revolvers) -- for scoped handguns--$81.95 --- Bandito Belt $43.95  both in brown or black -- cartridge  carrier  $17.95   they are still open for business  1-800-243-4570


----------



## Eddy M. (Nov 8, 2008)

I've got 2-3 of the nylon holsters for the contenders and encores but pulling the firearm out of one is like shouting I'VE GOT A GUN OVER HERE


----------



## KLR650 (Dec 13, 2008)

I just ordered a Tanker from El Paso Saddlery for a 6 1/2" Blackhawk (no scope). I realy like the Doc Holiday style but looked it would get in the way/fall out woods buming, fishing, canoeing etc.... they also look like they would not work with a pack.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Dec 13, 2008)

With a pack I believe I would want a pack that has a waist belt and I would put a crossdraw holster on the waist belt.

I like this pack by the way.

http://www.eberlestock.com/J104 Just One.htm

I just got two waist pack things that have several different bags and bottle holders you can swap out and I got two of these for our black powder revolvers.

http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=428532

I need to do a little rework (stiffen the belt) to make em more comfortable but they have done the job so far this season.


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Dec 13, 2008)

Might want to check out www.grizzlytuff.com.


----------



## KLR650 (Dec 14, 2008)

snellville-dave said:


> Might want to check out www.grizzlytuff.com.



I like the ammo storage for wheelguns. It does eliminate the some problems with the Doc Holiday fast draw rig, the down side(IMO) is it still has a strap that wraps the lower chest. While in the flatland under normal conditions(non strenous activity) it would probably work good. On the other hand, up here in the mountains climbing a total of 3-4,000 vertical feet(cumlitave)in a day is not unheard of, or lots of hands overhead climbing. I think it would have the chance to ride up or restrict breathing. That type of pouch with a Tanker type of bando suspension system would probably be about perfect.   



tv_racin_fan,

Yah buddy, like the Eberlestock rigs!
I have been looking at the DRAGONFLY and the GUNSLINGER for going on a year. I am currenty using the EAGLE BECKER PATROL PACK with a rifle scabbard that I use when I was still traveling the world for Uncle Sugar. But I am now a poor state employee and would need to sell my BPP to buy one.


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Dec 18, 2008)

Not a holster, but I think I'll try a over the shoulder bag. All I'm going to do is carry the pistol up a climbing treestand.


----------



## pnome (Dec 18, 2008)

http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=654520


----------

